# لو سمحت ممكن تشوفوا الاقتراح ده



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2005)

*لو سمحت ممكن تشوفوا الاقتراح ده*

*طبعا بستأذن جميع المشرفين والادمن كلهم

انا بقترح انكم تعملوا

 منتدى للمرشد الروحى: ده للمواضيع الروحية.

منتدى للقضايا المعاصرة : ده لمواضيع الشباب بصفة عامة او اى موضوع معاصر بيواجهنا.

منتدى للمواضيع الهامة: ده للمواضيع المهمة للانبا موسى او لقداسة البابا شنودة .*




*وشكرا لاهتمامكم

اذكروا ضعفى فى صلواتكم

والرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 ديسمبر 2005)

فكره حلوه يا جيجى وانا معاكى يا معلم


----------



## artamisss (15 ديسمبر 2005)

اه فعلا فكرة حلوة قوى بدل التقسيمات الكتير دى  اللى الواحد بيتوة فيها


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

حابين زيادة في المنتديات؟ ممكن نعمل منتديات فرعية في منتدى الكتاب المقدس و المنتدى المسيحي العام

ايش رأيكم؟


----------



## انت مين ؟ (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*فكرة حلوة ، بس للأمانة تقولى انك نقلاها من منتدى تانى ، مش تنسبى الأقتراحات ديه ليكى ، لأنى شوفتها فى منتدى قبل كدة ومنتدى اقدم من ده بكتييييييييييييير *


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

لا تخاف يا انت مين, اذا كنت مستكثر على اخواتك ان يفتحوا منتديات جديدة من اجل مجد الرب, فلا تزعل, ما راح نفتح الاقسام ديه, اتمنى انك تكون ارتاحيت الان


----------



## انت مين ؟ (15 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> لا تخاف يا انت مين, اذا كنت مستكثر على اخواتك ان يفتحوا منتديات جديدة من اجل مجد الرب, فلا تزعل, ما راح نفتح الاقسام ديه, اتمنى انك تكون ارتاحيت الان


 
ان يفتحوا منتديات جديدة لأجل مجد الرب ؟؟؟؟ جملة صعبة اوى بتتهمنى فيها بالكفر ، افتكر لو جومانا قالت ان الأقتراح ده منقول من موقع كذا مش هايحصل حاجة .
ولا ربنا قلنا كونوا غير امناء يا صخرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

انت مين ؟ قال:
			
		

> ان يفتحوا منتديات جديدة لأجل مجد الرب ؟؟؟؟ جملة صعبة اوى بتتهمنى فيها بالكفر ، افتكر لو جومانا قالت ان الأقتراح ده منقول من موقع كذا مش هايحصل حاجة .
> ولا ربنا قلنا كونوا غير امناء يا صخرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
هدفنا الاول و الاخير من الموقع هو مجد الرب و عمرنا ما قلنا ليش نقلتوا من موقعنا لمواقع ثانية

بعدين اي امانة تتكلم عنها؟ هل هي سرقت شئ ؟ يعني لو تقارن منتدانا لكان شفته بيحتوي على اقسام موجودة في اكثر المنتديات العربية زي المنتدى العالم و الترفيهي, عمرنا ما شفنا حدا جا و قال ليش عملتوا المنتدى داه بدون ما تأخذون رأيي....

بعدين مين قال ان ربنا قال انه ان نكون غير امناء؟؟


----------



## انت مين ؟ (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*انت اللى بتقول كدة ، لأنى طلبت طلب بسيط وهى اننا نكون امناء قدام انفسنا فى الأول عشان نبقى امناء قدام العالم ، لما تنقلوا افكار غيركم تعب فيها وترجعوا تقولوا احنا ما عملناش حاجة وده لمجد الرب ، يبقى معنى كلامك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ واحب اقولك ان المنتديات اللى اقترحتها جومانا منتدى طريق الله واحد هو الوحيد اللى عاملها ، افتكر كلامى واضح .*


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

الظاهر انك ما مريت على العبارة الي في تحت الموقع
لا تمثل المواضيع او المشاركات او الملفات المطروحة بمنتديات الكنيسة العربية و مسيحي العالم العربي رأي الموقع او ادارته بل تمثل وجهة نظر كاتبها


----------



## انت مين ؟ (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*دلوقتى بتقول ان ده ذمب الكاتب ؟؟؟؟ امال انتم كمشرفين ايه وظيفتكم ، ودلوقتى بتهربى من كلامى شكراً .*


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

انت مين ؟ قال:
			
		

> *دلوقتى بتقول ان ده ذمب الكاتب ؟؟؟؟ امال انتم كمشرفين ايه وظيفتكم ، ودلوقتى بتهربى من كلامى شكراً .*


 
يا اخي قلنا فكرتك وصلت الي يريد يعمل بيها خير على خير و الي ما يريد حر هو, انت الي عليك عملته, خلاص اغلق الموضوع!


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

انا نفسى اعرف يا انت مين انت ؟ ها انت مخنوق ليه وزعلان خالص كدة ليه

على فكرة احنا كلنا اخوات مسيحين فى بعض ومش فيها حاجة انى قولت فكرة انا نفسى متعودة عليها فى المنتدى اللى كنت فيه وهافضل فيه بس لولا انه اللى زيكم مش فاهمين حاجة ايه هيا صلة المسيحيين ببعض يااخ

اوك واولا انت اصلا ايه يهمك نقلت فكرة او لاة عادى مش تفرق او مش تهمك بمعنى اصح 

انت بتحاول انك تدخل وتشوف افكارنا وتغلطنا يعنى ولا ايه

وثانيا انا قولت بستأذن المشرفين والادمن وانت لسة عضو وكمان حاشر نفسك مسلم بين المسيحين ده اللى اوفر اوى

انت خانق نفسك عشان بقول ضيفوا منتدى مرشد روحى ومواضيع هامة وقضايا معاصرة ايه الللى فيها يعنى 

بص يااخ انت مين ؟؟؟ دى مش اسمها عدم امانة خالص لانى مش بسرق على رأى الادمن روك 

دى فكرة شوفتها وبقترحها عشان المنتدى يكبر كمان وكمان 

وافهمها زى ماتفهمها لانى مايهمنيش رأيك اوك


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

انت مين ؟ قال:
			
		

> *فكرة حلوة ، بس للأمانة تقولى انك نقلاها من منتدى تانى ، مش تنسبى الأقتراحات ديه ليكى ، لأنى شوفتها فى منتدى قبل كدة ومنتدى اقدم من ده بكتييييييييييييير *




انا مش نسباها ليا اطلاقا

دى فكرة واللى بيقول فكرة اكيد شافها فى منتدى تانى ومش فيها حاجة 

انى اشوف بيتنا او منتدانا يكون شكله اكبر واكبر لانع عالمى بيضم كل الكنايس العربية مش فيها حاجة انه يكون كبير

وانا عندى امانة احسن منك يا مسلم

وشكرا على اهانتك ليا

ربنا معاك يابنى


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسيه يا ميرنا على مرورك وتشجيعك للفكرة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسيه يا ديانا على مرورك 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا يا ماى روك على تشجيعك للفكرة واتمنى تكون الفكرة عجبتك

وسيبك انت من الاخ انت مين ؟؟ ده ربنا  يسامحه وشكرا على اللى بيعمله معانا ده

ربنا يباركك وارجو ان تكون الفكرة فعلا عجبتك عشان منتدانا يكبر اكتر واكتر ويبقى مليان بالافكار والمعلومات الروحية

ربنا يبارك حياتك وعملك


----------



## artamisss (15 ديسمبر 2005)

اعتقد ان احنا كدة خرجنا عن هدفنا الاساسى  وهو مناقشه الاقتراح  وبعدين يا اخ انت مين انت  هى جومانا اجرمت يعنى لما قالت  انا بقترح     ايه المشكله يعنى ما كلنا بناخد افكار  بعض علشان نخدم بيها نفسنا واللى حوالينا ولا لازم نسجل ها براءة اختراع مخصوص علشان  محدش ياخدها مننا  وبعدين افرض انها  اقتبستها  من منتدى تانى  ايه العقدة  محبكها  اوى كدة  ايه اللى جرى فى الدنيا  كل الموضوع عجبتنا فكرة وقولنا  نقترحها 
خلاص قامت الدنيا ومقعدتش  وبعدين انت ازاى  كعضو موجود وليك كيانك واحترامك وكلنا بنتحرمك وبنتحرم رائيك  تتهم زميله  ليك فى المنتدى بعدم الامانه  اعتقد  ان حاجه زى دى  ربنا وحدة بس هو اللى يعلم اذا كانت امينه ولا لاء  لكن احنا  مالناش نحاسبها ولا لاء

وياريت بقى نسيب الخلافات اللى ملهاش لازمه دى على جنب  ونشوف الاهم من كدة


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

كلامك مظبوط يا ديانا وشكرا ليكى

اعتقد يااخ انت مين ؟؟؟ انك مش داخل تسمع الاقتراح لاء انت داخل تغلطنا وخلاص وتعمل تفرقة مين عمل ومين سوا

انت مش ليك غير انك تعرض رايك او مشاركتك وبس واحنا ماان علينا اننا نوافق ام لاء على كلامك على رأى الادمن ماى روك

وربنا يبارك كل الادمن ومشرفين المنتدى ويحافظ على طريفهم الروحى


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*اقترحات جميلة اوي يا ميرنا 

والاخ المحموق انتا مين ياريت تقولي المشرفين الخاصين بمنتدي وان واي لما قسموا المنتديات المنتدي العام والترفيهي وغيره وغيره استاذنوا مين ولا هما اللي اخترعوا نظام الفوريمل اساسا

خسارة ياريت تبقي زي الادمن والمشرفين بتوع وان واي لاني كلهم محبة وغيرة لعمل الرب مش الهدم زيك كده 

ربنا يشفيك *


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *اقترحات جميلة اوي يا ميرنا *
> 
> *والاخ المحموق انتا مين ياريت تقولي المشرفين الخاصين بمنتدي وان واي لما قسموا المنتديات المنتدي العام والترفيهي وغيره وغيره استاذنوا مين ولا هما اللي اخترعوا نظام الفوريمل اساسا*
> 
> ...


 
نفس الشعور...


----------



## †gomana† (16 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسيه جدا با موننا على مرورك 

وميرسيه على ردك للاخ انت مين ده 

فعلا ربنا يشفيه


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

شو رأيكم بالموضوع يا جماعة؟؟


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2005)

بالنسبة للزيادة 
انا بالنسبة لمنتدى القضايا المحاصرة انا حاسس
انو هوهو المنتدى العام
ومنتدى القجيسين هو منتدى الكتاب المقدس والعام برضة
والباقى هفكر فية


----------



## †gomana† (18 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا لمرورك واقتراحك 

انا كنت بقترح مش اكتر 

وسورى ان الفكرة منقولة فعلا


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

صدقوني اقف عاجزا.. بين تلبية طلباتكم وبين هجوم الاخرين... ممكن تأخذون موافقة من موقع وان واي؟


----------



## †gomana† (19 ديسمبر 2005)

*حاضر انا هاخد الموافقة شخصيا من الادمن*


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2005)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *حاضر انا هاخد الموافقة شخصيا من الادمن*


 
ده حيكون رائع و منهي لكل المشاكل

شكرا الك


----------



## †gomana† (19 ديسمبر 2005)

*وانت تؤمرنى يا ماى روك

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2005)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *وانت تؤمرنى يا ماى روك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
لا , اعتبريه طلب و ليس امر... الرب يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*اكيد طبعا وانا قصدى كدة وسامحنى لانى فهمت غلط

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (24 ديسمبر 2005)

اهلا بأخواتى الجداد لى ، أختى جومانا بعتتلى لينك الموضوع ده ، انا مشرف المنتدى الدينى فى منتدى طريق الله ، وكلنا بنحدم كلمة ربنا ، وما فيش مشكلة انكم تنزلوا المنتديات ديه ، ربنا معاكم ويبارككم ، وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## antoon refaat (24 ديسمبر 2005)

كويس جدا جدا وانا كمان كنت بفكر فيه بس مكنتش متحمس لكده لكن بجد شكرا     شكرا


----------



## My Rock (24 ديسمبر 2005)

++sameh++ قال:
			
		

> اهلا بأخواتى الجداد لى ، أختى جومانا بعتتلى لينك الموضوع ده ، انا مشرف المنتدى الدينى فى منتدى طريق الله ، وكلنا بنحدم كلمة ربنا ، وما فيش مشكلة انكم تنزلوا المنتديات ديه ، ربنا معاكم ويبارككم ، وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


شكرا جزيلا اخي الحبيب على تفهمك و على محبتك لفسح المجال للاخرين بالخدمة, شكرا مرة ثانية و الرب يباركك عزيزي و نتمنى نشوفك معانا في المنتدى


----------



## Coptic Man (26 ديسمبر 2005)

*الاخ سامح اخ مبارك بمعني الكلمة 

ولايهمه الا مجد المسيح ورسالة للمسيح توصل للجميع 

الرب يبارك حياته *


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

انت مين ؟ قال:
			
		

> *فكرة حلوة ، بس للأمانة تقولى انك نقلاها من منتدى تانى ، مش تنسبى الأقتراحات ديه ليكى ، لأنى شوفتها فى منتدى قبل كدة ومنتدى اقدم من ده بكتييييييييييييير *




*يا انت مين ؟ انا مش عارف انت مضايق اوى كده ليه اولا هيه مقالتش انها اخترعت الفكرة ومش شرط تقول لانه شىء متوقع يكون فاى منتدى تانى
لو على كلامك يبقى كل واحد هيقول كلمه او جمله او تعليق يقول اخدها من مين عشان يكون امين مع نفسه
ولو كتب موضوع يقول كتبه من ايه ولقاه فين ؟؟؟
الموضوع مش مستاهل*


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*فكرة فعلا رائعه*

بالنسبه للفكرة هيه جميله اوى اوى اوى
بس ياريت يكون المرشد الروحى ده اب كاهن يقدر ياخد من وقته علشان يجاوب على اسالتنا ومفيش مانع من التعليق بجزء كتابى او نص من اى كتاب دينى بس ياريت يجيب المصدر
اصل الارشاد لو معناه ارشاد يعنى بيرشد للمكان الصحيح حاجه مش سهله ولا ايه يا جماعه
الفكرة جميله اوى اوى بجد يا جومانا ويايريت تتنفذ بسرعه وتاخد اهتمام المشرفين
معلش هنتعبكم معانا يا مشرفين


----------



## ماريان (1 يناير 2006)

*فكرة كويسة ياجميل بجد احسن من ان الواحد عامل يتوة فى المنتدى ويفضل يتخبط*
*         ربنا معاكى ومرسى على افكارك اللذيذة*


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

*شكرا لكل اخواتى الاعضاء اللى شاركوا 

ربنا يبارك تعبك محبتكم*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 يناير 2006)

انا عايز اعرف الفكرة دى اتنفذت ولا لسة


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

اتنفذت, فقد اضفنا منتدى المرشد الروحي, زائد المنتدى الاجتماعي كبديل للقضايل المعاصرة


سلام ونعمة


----------

